# Turkey: where east meets west.



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I have created this thread in order to share some of my self-made images of Turkey.

I have been to Turkey several times - mainly to the regions surrounding Bodrum, on the Turkish Aegean coast, and to the regions surrounding Kalkan, on the Turkish 'Lycian' - Mediterranean coast.

I have found it a fantastic place to visit - in large part, because the people of Turkey are so hospitable.

My pictures are, obviously, taken from an outsider's perspective - but I hope that they still capture some of the spirit and essence of these two regions of Turkey.

There are a lot of pictures of boats - because Turkey is such a fantastic place for boats and boat trips.

I have yet to visit Istanbul - but intend to. When I do, I will update the thread accordingly.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The village of* Kalekoy.*

I had to start of with images of* Turkish rugs* - because so much of the colour and texture of Turkey derives from them.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The remains of the *sunken Lycian city of Kekova* lie beneath the water.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some landscapes from the *Antalya province.*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

There are many archaeological sites of ruined *Lycian* cities.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

.

*Village scenes.*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The abandoned village of* Kayakoya*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The next set of images are of the* Bodrum peninsula in Mugla province.*

Bodrum is home to the ancient remains of* Halicarnassus,* and to the 15C Templar *castle of St Peter.*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*The Castle of St Peter*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Images of the beautiful, traditional Turkish* Gulets*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*Bodrum doorways.*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*Bodrum*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*Bodrum restaurants.*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*Plant life.*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*More boats*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*A great place to dive.*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*Market day in Bodrum.*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*Animals* are another significant feature of turkish life - these little ducks were for sale in the market.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*Cows wander freely.*











*village cockerel.*





















*Miniature cat.*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

These* water storage domes* are a very common sight.







































































*The town of Ortakent*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Scenes from* Golturkbuku* - the St Tropez of the turkish riviera.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*
Scenes from Yashi*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*Gumusluk*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*Turgutreis*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*Yalikavak.*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*Brush fires* are common in summer.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I now post some photographs taken at *Ephesus* ( please forgive the very poor quality - they were taken some years ago!).

*Ephesus* was first of all, an* ancient Greek city*; then a* Roman city*, on the west coast of* Asia Minor* - modern day Turkey. It is located near to the town of *Selcuk, in Izmir province*.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*The Library of Celsus* is,perhaps, the most impressive feature.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

manon said:


> Jane, may i share some of your photos at facebook page with our fans? http://www.facebook.com/SummerInTurkey


Sure you can! Will you credit me? 

Thanks 

Jane


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos from Turkey; i would like to see more please


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

openlyJane said:


> Sure you can! Will you credit me?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jane


thank you, jane, Yes, defineatly  i like the women on the boat and Turkish carpets at the Kaş


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

wow


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

looks very similar to greece


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Of course it does, they are our only Aegean neighbours and the land has been 'shared' with Greeks for thousands of years! 

Bodrum also has a very Greek Aegean look. :cheers:


----------



## batool22 (Jun 14, 2012)

thanks for you vire mach


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

openlyJane said:


> I'm really pleased that you enjoyed them. I really like Turkey. Not just because of the beautiful colours, but because the people are so wonderfully hospitable.



Do you think they're more hospital than people in the UK or other western countries?


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_I have just returned from a trip to* Istanbul *- a city I've been intrigued by for many years but had yet to visit.
It was everything that I had expected and more: a city that presents the visitor with some very *distinctive contrasts* - geographically, socially and culturally.
I had decided beforehand what were to be my priorities for such a short trip - five days; I knew that such a* teeming metropolis,* spread over three 'separate' geographical areas and between two main bodies of water could only be explored over the course of many such visits; and so I decided upon some of the main touristic draws, such as *The* *Topkapi Palace, Haghia Sophia & The Grand Bazaar,* but also wanted to take as many *ferry rides* as possible, and to walk the areas immediately surrounding *Istiklal Caddesi *- on the more *'modern' european side* - over The Golden Horn from the *ancient Sultanahmet *- which is, for obvious reasons, 'Tourist Central' with masses of visitors and coach parties etc.

We decided, for a first visit, to stay in the Sultanahmet area of the city - for ease of access to some of the city's main sights. Our hotel was, indeed, perfectly located and was built into the wall of an old underground water cistern; with a lovely shaded courtyard garden and roof terrace from where you could see the many ships coming to and fro from the sea of Marmara.

I will provide just small snippets of information and some names of places - but this trip was to be all about* impressions,* and not detailed research. I had been inspired by the very poetic memoir entitled *'Istanbul, Memories and The City' *by Orhan Pamuk.

I will post the pictures over the course of today, and they will be posted in the order in which they were taken, - so please be patient. I hope you enjoy these images as much as I enjoyed taking them:_



_We arrived very late at night and sat down at this nargile cafe, of which there are many, next to our hotel - in order to acclimatise a little before going to bed:
_



_The *old cistern* adjoining our hotel.._





_The next day we take a short stroll up one of the many hills towards the byzantine, *Haghia Sofia,* our first port of call:
_





_This is the entrance to *The Topkapi Palace,* which we will be visiting later..._





_the delicious and staple bread, the* 'Simit'.*.._









_The interior of The *Hagia Sofia *( about 1,500 years old):_

















_View of the* 'Blue Mosque'* through window..._


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

WOW...more please. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_We then make our way over to *'The Grand Bazaar' *- the world's largest covered market place, with 16 entrance gates:_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_I will post more images a little later_.....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_The *'New Mosque'*..._







_We then head down to *The Golden Horn* and *The Galata Bridge, which links Sultanahmet and Eminonu with Karakoy and Galata on the 'modern side'*:_









_We then hop on board a ferry which will take us to *Ayvansaray, *along The Golden Horn, where we will walk up through a very poor neighbourhood (around *Balat*) to reach the beautiful frescoed and mosaiced church of* St Saviour in Chora:*
_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*Cats*_ were to be a real feature of our stay in Istanbul...._


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_*St Saviour in Chora:*_



















_Then back down hill towards the ferry terminal at Ayvansaray:_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_I found one of the most inspiring aspects of life in Istanbul was * public transport.* There is every type of transport available: an *underground Metro*; a *tram *system; a multitude of *ferries*; a *funicular*; a *cable car*; *buses.*... And all very cheap to use, and with an integrated and uniform system of paying ( via tokens or passes and automated gates). The way public transport should ideally be - in my opinion:_









._..then back to Sultanahmet, where we both proceeded to get separated and, independently, lost...
_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_More photographs to follow in a few hours..._..


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_This street had had its traditional wooden houses beautifully restored..._









_The end of our first day...._









_The hotel's resident cat..._


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_On our second day we took the tram to *Kabatas *on the 'modern' side of The Golden Horn, where we then took the funicular up to *Taksim Square*. We intended to take a look at the scene of the recent disturbances and riots, and then to walk down the length of* Istiklal Caddesi* - a long street running all the way down from Taksim Square to Galata:_









_arriving in *Taksim Square*..._









*Istiklal Caddesi:*_. There are lots of little side streets and neighbourhoods leading off this main shopping street_:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_This is the trendy *Cihangir* area - full of little independent stores and restaurants_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_We discovered this *great vegetarian restaurant,* which had a quirky menu and some interesting tastes - in a cool setting..._













_...further down *Istiklal Caddesi*:_







_This* heritage tram *- takes passengers up and down the street..._


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_There was some kind of *Korean Arts Festival* going on..._





*Beyoglu*_ area..._


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_The *Galata* area was my favourite - I could imagine myself living here. Nearest to the ferry terminals, and lined with musical instrument shops, little boutiques, cafes and other stores. It is home to the Genoese fortress *Galata Tower* - which gave the area an Italian feel, I felt..._







_*Galata Tower...*_







_because of the hilly nature of the city, wherever you go in Istanbul, a glimpse of Bosphorous appears..._







_We will return to Galata later...._


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_We then took a ferry over to* Hydarpasa *on the asian side of The Bosphorous:_









*Hydarpasa train station*_ was used during *the Crimean war,* and is said to be the busiest station in Asia; bringing people in to the city from from all over the continent:_











_The station viewed from the ferry..._









_...return to Eminonu & The Galata Bridge:_





_More pictures a little later today......_


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Wow, fantastic photo tour Jane. It looks like you really enjoyed Istanbul, a city I would also like to visit having heard great things about the place. Keep the photos coming and I hope more people comment.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

^^Thanks* Mike*; I really did enjoy my short time there; I'm still savouring the whole experience. :cheers:



*The Galata Bridge*_ is the busiest bridge crossing The Golden Horn. It permits cars, taxis, buses, trams and foot passengers; and is lined with fish restaurants and with men fishing. In the evening it is a real focal point - with families coming down to stroll, eat simit, sweetcorn and other goodies, and there are even a few children's fun-fair rides:_







_This is *Sirkeci Train Station* - the one -time terminus for *The Orient **Express*_:



_*Sirkeci*_:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*Tophane Square*_ - just outside the entrance to The Topkapi Palace:
_



















_That's it for day two....._


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_On *Day three *our priority was to visit *The Topkapi Palace *- the Ottoman home of the sultans. We wanted to get there early to avoid the inevitable queuing when the tour buses rolled up - which is always about 30 minutes before the gates open. We managed to enjoy a good portion of *the harem* alone; completely to ourselves - before the inevitable....._

_the grounds.._


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_View of* The Galata Tower* from the grounds...._


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_There is also an *Archaeological Museum* in the grounds - but not for us - this time, at least!_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Then we went for a coffee, before catching a *ferry to Eyup *- at the far end of *The Golden Horn*. There is a little resort type area here, at the top of a hill - reached by *cable car* - and surrounding an old burial ground, with tombs:_























_an ancient aquaduct.._









_*Eyup:*_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_..after some *cay*( tea) and *gozleme* ( pancake) we head back down to the ferry terminal...._


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Then back to my favourite, *Galata:*_





























_ yet another feline..._


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_..after some dinner - we decide to head off back up *Istiklal Caddesi* to a roof top bar called *360* degrees - for some skyline shots....:_











_Back on *Istiklal Caddesi..*.._


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_*360*_:















_and the views...._


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Then head back to *The Galata Bridge *to walk back over The Golden Horn to our hotel..._


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_The next day we decided to take a ferry to* Ortakoy *- in the north of the city on the modern side. To do this we, first, had to take a ferry to *Uskudar* - on the Asian side, then another to* Besiktas*, a couple of miles from Ortakoy:_















_You can see the *Dolmabahce Palace* on this one ( for another visit..):_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*Ortakoy *_- a smart little enclave in this former fishing village:_

































*Ortakoy*_ sits in the shadow of *The Bosphorous Bridge.*.._


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_We take a* taxi *to Kabatas tram stop - and in doing so get to view some areas of the city that we would not have got to see otherwise - including the smart *Nisantasi -* former home of *Orhan Pamuk*:_







.._then back to *Sultanahmet *- in the ancient town: some present shopping in *The Grand Bazaar* and elsewhere:_





































_The Korean Arts Festival continues..._





_Views from the roof terrace of our hotel..._









_Then we head over to see the vast* Byzantine Water Cistern *near The Haghia Sophia:_











_Final meal...._







_More gifts and mementos..._











_Goodbye to our hotel..._







._..and goodbye to Istanbul - a truly fantastic world city..._



_end..._


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

You really brought back fond memories of this wonderful city. I can track the places you visited. Ortakoy and Nisantasi have two of the loveliest mosques in the city imho. Not as grand as perhaps in Fatih and Sultanahmet but very 'cosy' with beautiful interiors. 

As far as 'villages' within the city are concerned I just adore Kuzgunjuk, approximately across the Bosporus from Ortakoy on the Asian side. It's one of the last surviving areas of 'once was' Istanbul (what Pamuk talks about) where an Armenian and Greek church, a synagogue and a mosque lie side-by-side and are still active...set amongst the leafy streets and colorful old houses and buildings. 

As far as I recall Pamuk also lived in Cihangir which is another very cool area. That along with Galata (where I like to stay in Istanbul...an apartment), the backstreets of Tunel off Istiklal Cadessi, Fener and Balat I can spend days wondering around aimlessly just exploring. Oh, and the Princes Islands too...in particular Heybelida. 

Most enjoyable showcase. :cheers:


----------



## the golden vision (Feb 26, 2005)

Magnificent ! :cheers:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

We want more Jane. :yes:

please...


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

skymantle said:


> We want more Jane. :yes:
> 
> please...


Thanks *GV* 

Sorry, that's it for the photos; until next time - whenever that might be.
It sounds as if you know Istanbul very well. I'd like to investigate and explore it much more, alas we had only four full days - but we did cram quite a bit in.

As I said in the introduction, this trip was just to be one of general impressions, and so I did not explore anything in much detail at all. One of my most enjoyable 'photo sessions' took place in Galata, which was full of funky little shops and bars. I liked Galata; because of the tower, with its Genoese origins, it had an Italian air, which I liked; and I also like how it is very close to the ferry terminals, and yet high up enough to give an elevated sense of space, and with glimpses of The Bosphorous emerging at the apex of streets. Fantastic!


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Not that well really. Last time I was there I stayed for over two weeks and got to see quite a bit with a couple of locals showing me around also, but still didn't see everything I wanted. Istanbul does demand multiple visits. 

Galata is indeed wonderful. I loved the independent shops there too and I hope the chain-stores never move in. My partner said it was a female's paradise with all the boutiques and such. I loved the architecture, bars and the general 'euro' ambience. 

Until next time for both of us then. Thanks again for a great showcase. :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Beautiful shots, Jane! Thank you so much. The colours are so vivid! :applause:


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

openlyJane, I'm definitely not a fan of Pamuk nonetheless I have to give a huge fan like you the advice to visit his museum of innocence in Cukurcuma Beyoglu.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

DU999 said:


> openlyJane, I'm definitely not a fan of Pamuk nonetheless I have to give a huge fan like you the advice to visit his museum of innocence in Cukurcuma Beyoglu.


I was aware of its existence - but having such a short period of time in the city - it was not on my list of 'must do's". I have read the novel on which the museum is based; it was enjoyable; but 'Istanbul, Memories & The City' is, for me, the classic.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Great show Jane. Love the shopping arcade with the arched roof near the top of the page.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

These pictures are amazing! They show many details of the city, and I am glad that you got inspired by my thread. 

I agree the transportation system was very good, much better then here in Sweden. Even though the trams where horribly crowded and the taxis where a bit crazy. I really liked the boat along the Bosphorus, did you take that trip?

What month did you go there?


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I went in September last year. I did not take the Bosphorous cruise; although next time I will, as I really want to view all of the lovely old wooden yalis along the shorelines.

I could easily imagine myself living in Istanbul for a year or two - and I think I'd choose Galata.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing, very nice updates from Istanbul @Jane... i saw them now :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

while browsing at your thread, I really felt a deep regret why I didn't visit this beautiful
country while I was still based in Riyadh which is not really very far. One reason, maybe,
is that I hadn't had any contact with a Turk personally who could encourage me and give 
me tips. I should have stayed longer in Riyadh not until after I'd seen the country and the
neighboring countries as well like Egypt, Morocco and Lebanon.
your photos are as great as ever. :cheers:


----------



## golden66 (Mar 24, 2010)

Great photos. It's a fascinating country but too hot! I did a bit of a tour of Turkey in my youth: Edirne,Istanbul,Bursa,Cannakale/Troy,Ephesus,Izmir,Fetihye,Kalkan, Lycian Tombs,Olu deniz,Antalya,Egirdir,Pammukale,Ankara. Will never forget those long coach journeys and being revived with bottles of su (water) and Eau de Cologne. Glad to hear that there are no longer dancing bears in Turkey, something I unfortunately witnessed.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow! That was some journey....

Apart from the recent trip to Istanbul ( which I intend to repeat) we have taken family holidays in and around Bodrum & Kalkan. We love the turks - they are so hospitable.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

great photo tour and I particularly like those market shots...


----------



## Alexsc (Jul 9, 2014)

Your photos look alive 
I should visit Turkey again


----------



## thelifeofgod (Mar 15, 2013)

108018156

https://vimeo.com/leonardodalessandri


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

beautiful specially the candid shots of people.


----------



## sublimeway (Nov 14, 2014)

how far is bodrum from cyprus?


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Quite a long way, I think..... not really sure.


----------

